# Postfächer Zusammenführen



## mcshirt (19. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich nutze auf meinen Ubuntu 14.04 Server Plesk 12.5 und möchte gerne einige Postfächer zusammenführen.
Als Standard Mail-System verwende ich Postfix allerdings setzt Plesk auf Dovecot.
Entsprechend finde ich die entsprechenden Mail Accounts auch unter /var/qmail/mailnames/... etc vor.

Durch meine suche durch das Netz bin ich zwar immer wieder auf gute Anleitungen gestoßen,
allerdings auf keine die das Zusammenführen von Postfächern erläutert das bereits bestehende Mails in beiden Postfächern beinhaltet.
Das soll heißen, ein einfaches Kopieren der Dateien von A nach B reicht hier nicht aus, da ja die bestehenden Indexdateien von dovecot überschreibt.

Kennt wer eine gute Migration Anleitung für mein Problem oder hat wer einen guten Rat ?

Danke vorab.


----------



## nowayback (19. März 2018)

Hi,



Zitat von mcshirt:


> Als Standard Mail-System verwende ich Postfix allerdings setzt Plesk auf Dovecot.


Postfix versendet deine Mails und nimmt die entgegen, Dovecot stellt dir den IMAP/POP3 Server zur Verfügung mit dem du deine Mails abholen oder an Postfix übergeben kannst.


----------



## mcshirt (20. März 2018)

Ok, jetzt wird's klarer. Danke.
Ich habe jetzt die reinen Mails aus dem .../cur-Verzeichnis in das neue Postfach kopiert und die Mails wurden per sofort indiziert. Für denjenigen der ebenso seine Postfächer zusammenlegen möchte, sollte es ebenso versuchen.
Backup des Target - Stammverzeichnisses nicht vergessen.


----------

